# CCR2000 paddles - OEM vs aftermarket



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Think I need a new set of rubber paddles on my CCR2000. I see lots of aftermarket stuff on eBay and very little OEM. Anyone have experience of OEM vs the aftermarket paddles? Do they wear as well and are there fitment issues? There also seem to be a couple of different brands of paddles. Any preference of one over the other?

Thx


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I remember seeing someone say they elongate the holes and just move their old paddles out a bit.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I use to have two 2450's, I put oem paddles on one and aftermarket paddles on the other. fitment with the after market paddles was not an issue but the paddles were cut a bit longer than the oem paddles and made a smacking sound when they hit the back of the auger housing


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I just replaced the paddles on my Toro 421 with after market paddles at almost half the price of originals. They claim to be extended wear and are made by Ticor out of recycled car tires. Fitment was perfect and they have six rows of nylon cording instead of two rows on the originals. I haven't tried them yet and will do a review after they get some usage. I ordered three sets for $68 delivered. One set of original Toro paddles cost $30 two years ago, so it is like getting one set free.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Grunt said:


> I just replaced the paddles on my Toro 421 with after market paddles at almost half the price of originals. They claim to be extended wear and are made by Ticor out of recycled car tires. Fitment was perfect and they have six rows of nylon cording instead of two rows on the originals. I haven't tried them yet and will do a review after they get some usage. I ordered three sets for $68 delivered. One set of original Toro paddles cost $30 two years ago, so it is like getting one set free.


Where did you order the panels from? Maybe I'll give the a try. Thx


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wish I could find inexpensive Ariens paddles.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Could you get 2 cheap/thin paddle kits and double them up?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

bosco659 said:


> Where did you order the panels from? Maybe I'll give the a try. Thx


These are the ones I received. They replace Toro part number 99-9313. They are also about 1/16" thicker than the originals and were not a problem to mount.


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

I am trying to decide if I should run a set of these after mine are worn out.

Kage Innovation

I wonder if they would punch out a thinner version for the smaller machines.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Found a new OEM set locally and took one of the old ones off. Found the old ones weren't worn that badly after all so back on it goes for this season. At least I now have spares. 

The Kage Innovation blades look really interesting. Never heard of them before.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Get extended service by moving the mounting holes. Looks like a lot of work unless it is an emergency fix and new paddles weren't immediately available.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

bosco659 said:


> Found a new OEM set locally and took one of the old ones off. Found the old ones weren't worn that badly after all so back on it goes for this season. At least I now have spares.
> 
> The Kage Innovation blades look really interesting. Never heard of them before.


How much for the OEM paddles? A local shop told me $60 for the pair.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I bought them for $65 CDN. The guy I bought them from said he paid $85 at the dealer.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

put kage on a 421 and put an hour meter to test llong life of 40 hour claim and after 8 hours paddles look good and stiil edge is good distance from wear hole indicator


----------



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

Grunt said:


> These are the ones I received. They replace Toro part number 99-9313. They are also about 1/16" thicker than the originals and were not a problem to mount.
> 
> Extended Wear 99 9313 Snow Blower Paddle Replaces Toro 99 9313 6 Pack | eBay


Grunt, can you comment on the quality and performance of these blades? Price seems too good to be true, but I would like to hear your thoughts. I use my Lawn Boy 720E on my Trex deck, so do you think that these paddles will be okay? I currently use OEM paddles and am in the market for replacement. Thanks.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I ran aftermarkt paddles from Ebay and found they were a little bigger than OEM. Wore OK, but kept slapping the housing, never really liked them. Felt the slapping was sapping hp out of the engine. Ended up replacing them with OEM.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

govenatorx said:


> Grunt, can you comment on the quality and performance of these blades? Price seems too good to be true, but I would like to hear your thoughts. I use my Lawn Boy 720E on my Trex deck, so do you think that these paddles will be okay? I currently use OEM paddles and am in the market for replacement. Thanks.


I have around four hours run time on the after market paddles and they appear to perform the same as the original Toro paddles, which seem to be getting more difficult (and expensive) to find.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

My kage paddle update 17 hours on paddles wear hole is gone on power clear with hour meter installed. time too replace paddles. Oem next test
. Didnt get the kage 40 claimed hrs. I have another set left on shelf to test . Going back to oem toro paddles. I maintain 15 toro 3650 and powerclears.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

groomerz said:


> My kage paddle update 17 hours on paddles wear hole is gone on power clear with hour meter installed. time too replace paddles. Oem next test
> . Didnt get the kage 40 claimed hrs. I have another set left on shelf to test . Going back to oem toro paddles. I maintain 15 toro 3650 and powerclears.


thanks for the feed backgroomerz
two of my ss toro's have oem paddles and two have aftermarket paddles but I don't know what brand. the aftermarket paddles were slapping the housing when new as someone else stated but they have been on long enough to wear the paddles down some so no more noise


----------

